# Puppy eating very fast



## Tatiana (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello everyone:

First post for me! Just wondering if anyone had any puppies who eat their food extremely fast? Our V is just 5 months old and is being hand fed for the moment as he's been "food guarding" from day 1. He doesn't seem to even chew his kibble at all, lately after he's gulped down water after his evening meal, he vomits all of dinner and we can see that the kibble hasn't even been chewed at all. He gets fed 3 times a day (1 and 1/2 cups each time). Any help would be appreciated, I should mention that this 5 month old is 42lbs. biggest of his litter and my vet thinks he will be a large V!

thanks,
Tatiana


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow! Big boy. I have a 10 month old that is about the same weight! I wish I had that problem. If you put 5 bowls of food in front of him and walk away, will he suck them all down? He is probably worried about loosing it so he eats it all up quick!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't know that I would worry about it. Kobi did it for a few months. I think the fact that I put water in the food may have helped with the whole not chewing thing (he did not chew either). Suddenly he has stopped with his insane eating though.

Alternatively you could try something like a Wobbler. Kobi took about 5x longer to eat his food out of this than he did just straight from a bowl.

I would say if the food is staying down it's not a big deal... but the Wobbler is a cheap solution.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I wish we had this problem as well. Holley still doesn't really like to eat her food and we have tried so many things. They make special bowls that have little elevated shapes that the puppy has to eat around so it slows them down. Also, you can get a food cube. They have to work to get it out so it slows them down and mentally stimulates them.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

With horses that eat too fast, we drop a couple of good sized rocks in their buckets, and or, put the hay in a net to slow them down. You Might try to put something big enough and heavy enough in his bowl that he has to slow down and eat around it.


----------



## Tatiana (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks so much for your quick replies, we got him a wobbler and it seems to be working great!!!


----------

